# First Push 2009/10 St. John's, NL, Canada (Dec 6)



## Newfie Ranger (Mar 31, 2008)

The forecast called for 20 cm with an additional 10 tonight. Seems more like 30cm fell.

The first pic was taken the night before. The remaining pictures were taken over a 13 hour period from 9:30 AM to 10:30PM Dec 6th.

Pic 1: Dec 5 @ 11;30 PM
Pic 2: Dec 6 @ 9:30 AM
Pic 3: Dec 6 @ 10:30 AM
Pic 4: Dec 6 @ 12:30 PM
Pic 5: Dec 6 @ 2:30 PM
Pic 6: Dec 6 @ 3:30 PM
Pic 7: Dec 6 @ 3:30 PM
Pic 8: Dec 6 @ 8:30 PM
Pic 9: Dec 6 @ 8:30 PM
Pic 10: Dec 6 @ 9:30 PM
Pic 11: Dec 6 @ 9:30 PM
Pic 12: Dec 6 @ 10:15 PM
Pic 13: Dec 6 @ 10:20 PM


----------



## Newfie Ranger (Mar 31, 2008)

More Pictures


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

looks wet and heavy


----------



## Newfie Ranger (Mar 31, 2008)

And the last of the pictures - ending at the watering hole...


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

Awsome pictures! Wish the storm would have moved a little bit more inland and dumped more snow on us in New Bruswick. Can't beat a fresh timmy's coffee eh.

Good luck the rest of the season,

Freddy


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

congrats payup thats a nice first push


----------



## Newfie Ranger (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes, Tim Horton's is truly a great Canadian experience. tymusic The final snow fall amount was 39.4 cm (15.5 inches).


----------



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

Are you guys getting a bit of cold temps behind that storm, we got down below -10 last night, turned everything to cement. Looks like that storm picked up more moisture before it hit you guys. We only got about 15-20cms here in Northern Nova Scotia.


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

F150dash;893052 said:


> Are you guys getting a bit of cold temps behind that storm, we got down below -10 last night, turned everything to cement. Looks like that storm picked up more moisture before it hit you guys. We only got about 15-20cms here in Northern Nova Scotia.


Yes we are, it was down to minus 6 last night. looking at a low of minus 10 tonight. However we are going up to 6 on thursday after the next storm.


----------



## Newfie Ranger (Mar 31, 2008)

You're exactly right. The temp here dropped last night with high winds but it's not that cold this morning (-2C), but still there is alot of ice and it was near impossiblle to scrap down to the pavement. A few of our main roads in the city are like driving on a dirt road due to ice build-up.

The worst part is that I busted a conical spring in my plow controller this morning. I've been driving around the city looking to pick up a new on but there are none to be found. Could take three weeks to get one in due to the heavy mail/courier services for Christmas. The search continues.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

Man that is crazy. My cousin was telling me about that storm. He said he was out for a while for that storm, i talked to him today at like 6 30 pm down there and he told me he was just getting out of bed from the storm. They are working out of paradise. I wonder if his father let him take the new 2010 chev 2500 out!


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

nice pics..


----------



## rofoth6 (Aug 24, 2008)

Should have plowed the watering hole.:laughing:


----------

